# Cichlid Identification



## DAKn2 (Aug 15, 2018)

I'm relatively new to the Cichlid world, and have recently come into a few new-to-me cichlids; two of which I am still trying to identify.

The fish are presently in my old 10 gallon tank that I use for quarantine; so the pictures are not the best.

Can anyone assist?

Thanks !


----------



## noki (Jun 13, 2003)

I see 3 that look kinda like Labeotropheus but are probably hybrids. The "OB" one has really nice color. The 2 bluish ones have "normal" color, the markings are rather abnormal.


----------



## Kprice14 (Mar 19, 2018)

What does "OB" mean? I see it all over and have no idea.


----------



## Junior326 (Feb 19, 2018)

orange blotched


----------



## BlueSunshine (Jul 13, 2014)

noki said:


> I see 3 that look kinda like Labeotropheus but are probably hybrids. The "OB" one has really nice color. The 2 bluish ones have "normal" color, the markings are rather abnormal.


These were my thoughts as well.


----------

